# Aspen shavings not comfortable for my rabbit?



## winggx (Mar 14, 2012)

I use aspen shavings for bedding for my rabbit.
But my rabbit always lie on the plastic platform instead on the ground which is covered by aspen shavings.

Does it mean my rabbit doesn't find the aspen shaving comfortable?
Should I switch to FreshAndComfort? (Bedding which is made from recycled newspaper and magazine)?


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 14, 2012)

Does your bunny live in a cage? Do you cover whole floor of her/his cage floor with bedding? I put bedding only in her litter box. My girl likes to lay down on a flat surface. She will use the area where I put bedding as a toilet. 
I'd suggest you to change to recycled newspaper type if you can. 
I use this one. It's a pellet shape. Works well and my girl likes it  
http://crazyworldpets.pl/i-sklep/839-large/benek-zwirek-pinio.jpg


----------



## mdith4him (Mar 14, 2012)

Our rabbit did this, too, and we tried a bunch of different bedding types. He would just scoot it all out of the way and lie on the plastic. Eventually we just stopped putting bedding in at all (except for the litter of course). He's been quite content!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 14, 2012)

:yeahthat: Sounds like our Nikki. All the others like to have bedding in their pan to lay on. Rabbits!


----------

